# Ok Im Stupid, The Roy Trade Was Genius!



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I was pissed we dealt Bassy...but man we got a future All Star in Roy...boy that was a brilliant deal...I guess I missed the memo on that one :clown:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Roy is the real deal. Gutsy win by this scrappy bunch of Blazers. Can't wait till Aldridge gets back.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm glad you've come around, MAS.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

There was no guarantee Roy would be available at 7 so we are also lucky he slipped to us. The real trade was Roy for Foye what a Rip-off! Foye didn't even get into the game for Minny.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

in other news Telfair started tonight for the celts, 5pts 2TO 1AST vs. chris paul went slightly better with 20pts 10AST 3ST 1TO

telfair for roy will end up being one of the most lopsided trades in recent memory


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Now people can start comparing Roy's stats to Chris Paul, instead of Paul to Telfair.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Roy looked poised out there tonight. Really surprising, considering that he made his NBA pro debut in front of the hometown ... I mean ... that was pretty impressive. That jumper to beat the clock in the 4th had me jumping up and down a little bit.

And he played some solid defense on Allen down the stretch.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

BlayZa said:


> telfair for roy will end up being one of the most lopsided trades in recent memory


This is what I have been telling people all day - whether they wanted to hear it
or not :biggrin: 

Go Blazers! Great Win!!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I was excited about getting Roy on draft day (go ahead and check), and Im even more excited now. What a tremendously exciting game for Roy and the entire team tonight!

PBF


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i still cant believe i have to root for a husky!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> i still cant believe i have to root for a husky!


haha it's a weird feeling for me, too. I'm a loyal Cougar through and through, but really ... he's a Husky!

I remember initially being against drafting Roy, just because we already had Martell. But seriously, if Roy can keep up the heady, steady, smart, poised play ... he's going to go very far in this league. He looked just amazing out there tonight.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> i still cant believe i have to root for a husky!


Last season we got to hoot for a russkie...

barfo


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

MAS - you know I am a loyal Bassy supporter. But Roy looked so good tonight. I was just sitting there thinking, FINALLY we draft a major impact player. I am ecstatic about watching him grow with Portland and I think he will have a much better pro career than Bassy. That being said, I had to watch the Celtics game to watch Bassy.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

well said deanwoof and stupendous... It's hard rooting for a fuskie, but it is so refreshing to have a blazer rookie that is not needing years to develop. Roy is going to be an NBA stud, he will probably not average 20ppg, but he could. He will have his off games, but he will also have plenty of games like tonight. :cheers: It is going to be a great year for the blazers, I'm sure there will be a handful of games where we lose by 30, but hey this team is showing that they have a lot of talent and heart. Great way to start the season blazers...

GO DUCKS, **** THE HUSKIES!

*Do not mask your cursing.*


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Now people can start comparing Roy's stats to Chris Paul, instead of Paul to Telfair.


If we're comparing anyone's stats to Chris Paul, it should be Martell Webster's, the guy the Blazers took over him. There's still plenty of time for that comparison to come out better than it's been so far, though it's pretty one-sided right now.

I'm very happy to have Roy show up and show up well. I mentioned him as a good draft choice 2 years ago, though I thought then he would have slipped to a mid-first rounder. I've watched his career at UW and hope he's the greatest NBA player UW has ever produced. Yeah, basically that just means Detlef Schrempf, but that's still pretty good.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

kid is a freakin stud


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

BlayZa said:


> telfair for roy will end up being one of the most lopsided trades in recent memory


 :yes:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I recall just a few months back after the lotto order was established that most everyone here would go into a collective tizzy at the mere mention of BR even being considered with the 4th pick. _"Waste of a Pick!"_ it was declared. MAS had a lot of company... kudos to management for trusting it's gut and acting boldly to get him.



HKF said:


> Roy is the real deal. Gutsy win by this scrappy bunch of Blazers. Can't wait till Aldridge gets back.


me either. 

STOMP


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm stupid as well. Roy seems to be the real deal.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

The kid is golden. It was great to just watch him play. He had an impact on the entire team when he was out there. He is still a rookie and will have his off nights, but it's great to actually see him in action and know that the hype was true. Preseason is one thing, but he performed when it counted.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

I know it's hard for most of you to root for a Husky, but remember that, although he never played there, Martell was supposed to be a Husky. Plus, what if we get a late lotto this year, who do we pick...maybe Hawes.


Go Portland Huskies!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I have to admit I wasn't high on Roy, but boy am I glad we got him!

I think many didn't feel he should be taken with the first couple picks, but now I think he warranted the first pick. Of course it's early still but I can't wait to see Aldridge play! Just imagine if he blossoms and warrants the number 2 pick?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

FeloniusThunk said:


> If we're comparing anyone's stats to Chris Paul, it should be Martell Webster's, the guy the Blazers took over him.



we also got jack in that deal (so to speak)

but otherwise you're right - silly to compare players from separate drafts. who knows 
how improved we would have been with paul last year. might have still sucked enough 
to end up with roy anyway.

on the other hand as long as we are guessing maybe we should just compare
aldridge's + roy's + martell's + jack's stats to paul's, since we might have
missed out on all of them if we take paul 
:banana:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kudos to MAS....I was chuckling about this last night. 

Although I advocated for Roy and supported drafting him....I also criticized R. Gay and advocated for not drafting him. Seems both these guys got off to geat starts. 

Well...1 outta 2 isn't bad... :biggrin:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> i still cant believe i have to root for a husky!


Isn't it the truth? Man he is one heady player. Lucky to have him.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I may have been wrong about Roy versus Telfair. It'll take more than one game of Roy's, but certainly I'm open to the possibility. I think this season will be pretty conclusive. If Telfair in his third season can't outplay Roy in his rookie season, there's no hope for Telfair.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Although I advocated for Roy and supported drafting him....I also criticized R. Gay and advocated for not drafting him. Seems both these guys got off to geat starts.
> 
> Well...1 outta 2 isn't bad... :biggrin:




aldridge could easily still be > gay, and if webster pans out aldridge could definitely be a better fit for our team than gay in the long run. jury will be out for a while.


----------



## TRAILBLAYZA93 (Oct 15, 2006)

Brandon Roy wasn't PAC 10 Player of the Year for no reason. Roy is an amazing type of player with so many different talents and I really think he will win rookie of the year this year. The amazing amount of work he has prepared this off-season to get himself into NBA shape is remarkable. This kid is coming straight from school and is already making an amazing impact. Usually it takes time for players to develop so imagine how good Brandon will be. I'm really excited about this season!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

It's easy to see that Roy is the real deal. But let's all remember that he is a rookie. He may not be the savior every game. He may have a stretch of bad games. Let's not all jump off the bandwagon as quickly as we jumped on. I don't want to hear "We should've drafted _____ instead of Roy," after we (God forbid) have a 5 game skid and another rookie is playing well at the time.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I didn’t like the trade at first and was strongly opposed to drafting Roy with the fourth pick. In a few days I was happy with the trade. I liked Telfair but it’s a lot easier to build around the versatile Roy then it is Telfair.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone catch Ratliff's line last night? 

:banana:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> i still cant believe i have to root for a husky!


 haha thats how i feel...but i love this kid.

funny thing is, i go to washington. im a transfer from washington state though, and have a deep-seeded hatred for purple and gold in athletics.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

STOMP said:


> I recall just a few months back after the lotto order was established that most everyone here would go into a collective tizzy at the mere mention of BR even being considered with the 4th pick. _"Waste of a Pick!"_ it was declared. MAS had a lot of company... kudos to management for trusting it's gut and acting boldly to get him.
> STOMP


 :wave: 

Yes, I was one who argued that Roy should not be taken with our No. 4 pick. I had no problem with Roy at No. 6, although I liked Gay better.

Since we ended up with Roy any way, it's easy for me to maintain that Aldridge was the correct selection with our No. 4 (traded for Aldridge) pick. And think, as high as everyone is on Roy (after one single game) Aldridge may turn out to be at least if not more valuable. :bsmile: 

As for last night's game: Roy was amazing. Amazing. I finally saw what Barrett keeps saying -- Roy just does not look like, or play like, a rookie.

Wow. :banana:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Its really hard for me to root for a Husky, but with Roy it makes it pretty easy. Roy is a solid player and is a likable guy.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

FeloniusThunk said:


> I've watched his career at UW and hope he's the greatest NBA player UW has ever produced. Yeah, basically that just means Detlef Schrempf, but that's still pretty good.


How dare you call Detlef and Roy better than Todd "the great" MacCulloch?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> How dare you call Detlef and Roy better than Todd "the great" MacCulloch?


or what about James Edwards.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Man, I don't know what you guys are talkin' about! I knew Roy was gonna be the real deal from the get go! I said they should have drafted him out of middle school! Man, nobody listens to me!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Man, I don't know what you guys are talkin' about! I knew Roy was gonna be the real deal from the get go! I said they should have drafted him out of middle school! Man, nobody listens to me!


Interestingly enough, Portland was the only team to work out Roy when he initially entered the draft out of high school.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> Interestingly enough, Portland was the only team to work out Roy when he initially entered the draft out of high school.


yeah, but what about when he entered the draft out of middle school?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> Interestingly enough, Portland was the only team to work out Roy when he initially entered the draft out of high school.


I remember when he tested the waters after high school. I had no clue what he was thinking at the time.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I remember when he tested the waters after high school. I had no clue what he was thinking at the time.


$$$ DUH! :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> $$$ DUH! :biggrin:


You have to be considered to be drafted first, before you make the chedda'


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I still think there's a chance that Rudy Gay ends up being the stub from this draft. If I had to bet I'd say

Best chance of being superstar- Roy
2nd- Rudy Gay
3rd Marcus Williams
4th Aldridge (even sight unseen)
5th Tyrus Thomas
102nd Morrison


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

but it allowed the blazer to know more about roy and how much he improved over those years!


----------

